# San Francisquito Canyon



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

Have any of you experienced drivers attempting to run you off the road or trying to scare you from riding on San Francisquito Canyon? I use to ride it (from Copper Hill to Elizabeth Lake Rd) every now and then up to around a year ago. 

Yesterday morning I headed out to San Francisquito Canyon and headed north. I was a few miles from Elizabeth Lake Rd. Two pick up trucks come out of a turn, then straightened out in their southbound lane. The first one crossed over the yellow onto the northbound lane moments before passing me and takes almost half of the northbound lane then crosses back over to their southbound lane. The second pick up truck that was trailing the the first truck by 2 seconds does the exact thing, but takes 3/4 of the northbound lane which was as close as four ft to my left while I was to the right of the white line, then quickly goes back to the southbound lane. Both where going around 50 mph. 

I'm not phased by the "typical" buzzing by drivers anymore. And to be honest, my reaction to these two drivers was the same, except I couldn't believe their stupidity. I know they at least wanted to see me ride off into the dirt for laughs, but I ignored them, kept climbing, and kept my line. lol Its not like I could have dodged them anyway if they intended to hit me. 

I know someone that lives a few miles from Elizabeth Lake Rd. She (a former cyclist :mad2: ) admits she and other locals hate cyclists riding through there. I'm sure most of you that ride there regularly are of aware that we aren't welcome to ride through. Just be extra safe.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, I was going to start going out there to do some climbing. Not anymore.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

mtrider05 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I was going to start going out there to do some climbing. Not anymore.


I don't want to make it sound like every driver there is out to get a cyclist. A buddy of mine rode through there the other day with no problems, and I'm sure others haven't had issues, either. Its just something to be aware of if you've never ridden there, but are planning to. 

Though, I'm curious if they messed with the group of SC Velo riders that they passed before they got to me. 

Anyway, keep riding..


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

co2 cartridge casually tossed in the air will hit them at 50 mph ... that will show 'em.

Might want to have a gun, for when they turn around ;-)


----------



## VCRC Bike (Jul 1, 2009)

I stopped riding San Francisquito about a year ago. Every time I rode it and I mean every time, an oncoming car will pass another car at the exact moment I am even with them and pass me within a foot. After 5 times I stopped riding there. I used to ride that road weekly with no problems but since about 2008 on I started having problems.


----------



## VCRC Bike (Jul 1, 2009)

and @mtrider05, try the Ridge Route or Camp 9 for climbs. Ridge Route has almost zero traffic and Camp 9 is roughly the same past Bear Divide. These are my climbing choices of late.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

Camp 9 is a good one.:thumbsup:


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Where's a good place to get water? I'm based in the AV so I'd like to take Munz Ranch up then drop down to Spunky Cyn then back up to Lake Elizabeth. Any ideas?


----------



## Richard_Rides (Jun 28, 2008)

I second the Ridge Route, I live in Castaic and that's right by my house. San Francisquito is too aggravating.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

As with most roads near the AV, there is very little shoulder and the drivers aren't as respectful as they are in Santa Clarita. It's not un-rideable, but I know that my HR monitor is usually showing 10bpm more than normal when riding on some of those roads around there.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I crashed my motorcycle on 'Francisquito.....I hate that road  


**


----------



## PainCake (May 29, 2010)

mtrider05 said:


> Where's a good place to get water? I'm based in the AV so I'd like to take Munz Ranch up then drop down to Spunky Cyn then back up to Lake Elizabeth. Any ideas?



Stop at Elizabeth Lake and 90th West at the little store there. I work that into my route and take Godde Hill back home.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

PainCake said:


> Stop at Elizabeth Lake and 90th West at the little store there. I work that into my route and take Godde Hill back home.


Ah thank you.


----------

